# Cyclingnews talks to Armstrong - Interview part 1.



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Nov 2013)

http://m.cyclingnews.com/features/lance-armstrong-exclusive-interview-part-1

"The now disgraced Texan has agreed to sit down with _Cyclingnews_ Editor Daniel Benson for a face-to-face interview in his new temporary home in a sleepy suburban district of Austin."


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2013)

part 2 is already out too, Pedro. Same obfuscation, lies, self-justification and bullshit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2013)

I have lost interest in Lance Armstrong and his lies. He should slide back under his stone in my opinion and only be quoted when he is in front of a judge and utters the word "guilty" when asked how he pleads.

I know that might seem harsh to some who he inspired but that's how I feel.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2013)

He still keeps banging on about being only willing to tell the whole truth to WADA or the UCI.
What's stopping him FFS? Go on then Lancey boy - I'm sure they'll listen. Feckin' tosser.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> He still keeps banging on about being only willing to tell the whole truth to WADA or the UCI.
> What's stopping him FFS? Go on then Lancey boy - I'm sure they'll listen. Feckin' tosser.


I am sure it is a case of "i'll tell all if you reduce my ban, if you don't then you will never know everything". Even now he is simply doing what serves him best in the position he finds himself. His one admirable quality is that he is a born fighter - sadly though he fights only for himself or his own interests. He still tries to manipulate everyone and everything around him.



Marmion said:


> I have lost interest in Lance Armstrong and his lies. He should slide back under his stone in my opinion and only be quoted when he is in front of a judge and utters the word "guilty" when asked how he pleads.
> 
> I know that might seem harsh to some who he inspired but that's how I feel.



As for him crawling under a rock or disappearing? Not gona happen anytime soon i'm afraid. Every doping case or grand tour winner will be linked with Armstrong by the media, not to mention the multitude of big screen tales due out in the next few years.


----------



## beastie (7 Nov 2013)

He's such a daffodil.....aaaarrrggghhhh


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2013)

Part 2

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/lance-armstrong-exclusive-interview-part-2


----------



## Noodley (7 Nov 2013)

Ignore him. 

I am.

Those in the media who did not speak out before should, in my opinion, try to make some kind of effort to ignore him now. And not scurry off to speak to him on his terms. Nobbers.



Marmion said:


> ...only be quoted when he is in front of a judge and utters the word "guilty" when asked how he pleads.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Nov 2013)

I find it fascinating. Not so much what he is saying, although there are still some interesting things in there, but his whole manner, which is still very much someone who is utterly sure of himself and convinced of his integrity and superiority.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Nov 2013)

I also agree with him about the similarities between him David Walsh. Of course that is also part of the ongoing battle between them...


----------



## Hont (7 Nov 2013)

I read about two paragraphs before realising, as Rich P says, that it was just self-serving bullshit. I see from the headline of part 2 (I have no interest in reading further) that he claims to have ridden clean in 2009. Sorry Lance we don't like your credibility.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2013)

Last time I posted what I thought of LA I got a PM off of them mods


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2013)

2754589 said:


> Have you spent the intervening time working out how to say it in less offensive language?



To be ****ing fair I couldn't see **** all wrong with it in the ****ing first place and he's still a ****.


----------



## montage (7 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I find it fascinating. Not so much what he is saying, although there are still some interesting things in there, but his whole manner, which is still very much someone who is utterly sure of himself and convinced of his integrity and superiority.



He doesn't see himself in the wrong, his manner very much indicates that, still sees himself as no different to everyone else.


----------



## Shadow (7 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> To be ****ing fair I couldn't see **** all wrong with it in the ****ing first place and he's still a ****.


Presumably, your opinion has not changed much since?


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2013)

Oh, it has - he's toned it down !


----------



## Shadow (7 Nov 2013)

That's all ok then. As you were...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2013)

Astonishing how he manages to convince himself that he and Walsh are similar. Walsh is a determined and able foe but I don't see the similarity. What LA seems to have done is confuse Walsh with his own mirror image. Which is why he manages to accuse Walsh of ''tweaking'' facts. Because we always take what he says as fact, don't we?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Astonishing how he manages to convince himself that he and Walsh are similar. Walsh is a determined and able foe but I don't see the similarity. What LA seems to have done is confuse Walsh with his own mirror image. Which is why he manages to accuse Walsh of ''tweaking'' facts. Because we always take what he says as fact, don't we?


Walsh did compare an interview with Armstrong as "Frost - Nixon". I don't think he minds the attention all that much.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Nov 2013)

The rest of the interview is out...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/lance-armstrong-exclusive-interview-part-3

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/lance-armstrong-exclusive-interview-part-4

And An interview with the Armstrong lie director.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/q-and-a-with-alex-gibney-the-armstrong-lie-director


----------



## thom (11 Nov 2013)

And the first broadcast interview with Lanced is on one of the BBC radio channels at 1pm today.
If you want a pack of lies you should be able to fill your boots


----------



## Crackle (11 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> And the first broadcast interview with Lanced is on one of the BBC radio channels at 1pm today.
> If you want a pack of lies you should be able to fill your boots


 I don't. I haven't even read the interviews. I might take an interest if he co-operates with any UCI investigation.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> I don't. I haven't even read the interviews. I might take an interest if he co-operates with any UCI investigation.



I think the interviews are quite interesting, he mentions communicating with the UCI and WADA however the manner in which he does so suggests to me that he is unwilling to do so without conditions relating to his punishment.
I get the feeling he still thinks he holds some of the cards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I think the interviews are quite interesting, he mentions communicating with the UCI and WADA however the manner in which he does so suggests to me that he is unwilling to do so without conditions relating to his punishment.
> I get the feeling he still thinks he holds some of the cards.


I was wondering about this after reading the bit where he invites Cookson to call him yet says he'll only talk if it means a reduced ban. It's a funny strategy because he's made it almost impossible for Cookson to call him without it looking like horse trading yet the result of blocking contact is that he never gets the possibility of riding competitively again. He's holding himself hostage.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2013)

I'm not going to read or listen to any more Armstrong interviews. It's the same stuff ad nauseam with no real regret or honesty.
Even if he spilled the beans I'm not sure what he actually has to offer now. Most is in the public domain already and apart from pointing the finger at a few more riders, DSs and trainers, (which he says is not his style) what will he reveal?
The UCI were colluding in making positives go away? No shít!! Fat Pat and HV hve been sidelined already mainy due to the USADA fallout.
Just píss off Lancey boy. The media should stop pandering to him IMHO.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2013)

Announcer said on the radio this morning LA thinks he's been given a hard time, I didn't listen to any more than that.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Announcer said on the radio this morning LA thinks he's been given a hard time, I didn't listen to any more than that.



I think his punishment should be to ride the tour seven times with no bike seat.


----------



## Shadow (11 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I think his punishment should be to ride the tour seven times with no bike seat.


And no media coverage whatsoever.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2013)

2762404 said:


> There is this gem
> 
> "I have experienced massive personal loss, massive loss of wealth while others have truly capitalised on this story."


 Oh, the irony!


----------



## Ganymede (11 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Announcer said on the radio this morning LA thinks he's been given a hard time, I didn't listen to any more than that.



I heard 5 live call him "the _former _cyclist Lance Armstrong". I wonder if he thinks of himself like that.

Actually, no I don't wonder. That's what he is, in reality.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2013)

Ganymede said:


> I heard 5 live call him "the _former _cyclist Lance Armstrong". I wonder if he thinks of himself like that.
> 
> Actually, no I don't wonder. That's what he is, in reality.



Formerly a cyclist, currently still a sh1t.


----------



## Hont (11 Nov 2013)

2762404 said:


> There is this gem
> 
> "I have experienced massive personal loss, massive loss of wealth while others have truly capitalised on this story."


A staggering lack of insight into his own culpability and guilt. I think he truly is psychotic.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Nov 2013)

I think the right word might be psychopathic rather than psychotic. He's very controlled.


----------



## Booyaa (11 Nov 2013)

I still find it quite funny that people believed and supported him, even up until his confession people on here were still supporting him. It truly beggars belief!


----------



## thom (11 Nov 2013)

It's only 8 mins : http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24893598
Lance complains about people not being treated in the same way.
Here's the thing Lance, convicting you was just a little bit difficult. If you think others should now share the same fate as you, why not come clean and share your knowledge of who was involved with what, when and where. Until that point, stfu.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> It's only 8 mins : http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24893598
> Lance complains about people not being treated in the same way.
> Here's the thing Lance, convicting you was just a little bit difficult. If you think others should now share the same fate as you, why not come clean and share your knowledge of who was involved with what, when and where. Until that point, stfu.


I like your post Thom, but my boycott of listening to him remains!


----------



## thom (11 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> I like your post Thom, but my boycott of listening to him remains!


You aren't missing much...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> You aren't missing much...



This is true, yet i feel utterly compelled to watch the Armstrong lie documentary.

Shocking i know, but if i lied and said i didn't want to watch it, then i would be lying about not wanting to watch a movie about Armstrong lying.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> It's only 8 mins : http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24893598
> Lance complains about people not being treated in the same way.
> Here's the thing Lance, convicting you was just a little bit difficult. If you think others should now share the same fate as you, why not come clean and share your knowledge of who was involved with what, when and where. Until that point, stfu.



The thing is that he is still an astute and political animal.

He has always been of the opinion that he is just one of the many and that he is being unfairly treated when others are being let off or given limited punishments

There is technically a smoking gun in his hand and it is for hire. There will be no revelation, evidence or anything else until he gets the terms that he seeks.

All he is doing is putting that on the table and seeing what happens, sooner or later there will be a compromise.


----------



## Crackle (11 Nov 2013)

No, he's always been a sociopath and continues to be a sociopath.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Nov 2013)

Crackle said:


> No, he's always been a sociopath and continues to be a sociopath.



Which fits entirely - thanks for the support

Astute manipulation of others is one feature of sociopaths.


He is still hanging on to the evidence until he gets the terms he wants, as he has from the start .


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2013)

Yebbut does USADA have jurisdiction yet?


----------



## thom (11 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Which ever way you want to describe him,..............
> 
> 
> He is still hanging on to the evidence until he gets the terms he wants.


Look I think the BBC have something to do with this too.
They're quite happy to get the first broadcast interview with him since Oprah.

The relationship is that we're moths to his flame. There's no enlightenment.
Maybe following his pronouncements is more akin to flies being attracted to turds…



rich p said:


> Yebbut does USADA have jurisdiction yet?


The old ones are the best innit ;-)


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> Look I think the BBC have something to do with this too.
> They're quite happy to get the first broadcast interview with him since Oprah.
> 
> The relationship is that we're moths to his flame. There's no enlightenment.
> Maybe following his pronouncements is more akin to flies being attracted to turds…



Which is the point - he is playing a very astute game. Eventually someone will pay the price he is asking


----------



## thom (11 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Which is the point - he is playing a very astute game. Eventually someone will pay the price he is asking


In a sense yes - he is well versed with dealing with the media and playing them for publicity.
But what he says in the press won't make a difference to WADA or the UCI unless he provides some genuine information.
Even then it likely won't count for much until subjected to proper interrogation.
So I don't see it is all that astute in terms of him trying to say reduce his lifetime ban from competition.


----------



## Crackle (11 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Astute manipulation of others is one feature of sociopaths.





Cunobelin said:


> Which fits entirely - thanks for the support



Ok


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Nov 2013)

I think everyone wants him to disappear , but he does not want to go away. It doesn't help that broadcast
company's flaunt themselves to garner his information .


----------



## jifdave (12 Nov 2013)

> "If everyone gets the death penalty, then I'll take the death penalty," he said. "If everyone gets a free pass, I'm happy to take a free pass. If everyone gets six months, then I'll take my six months."



with my devils advocate hat on, i don't see this as unfair..... lots of others got a 6 month slap on the wrist and kept all their titles........

yes he cheated and bullied people, but did he cheat more than anyone else(can that be proven)?

a cheat is a cheat, yes he may have been the most successful cheat, but i see cheating as black or white. all cheats/dopers should be on the scrap heap with lance if that is what the deemed punishment for cheats/dopers is


----------



## beastie (13 Nov 2013)

jifdave said:


> with my devils advocate hat on, i don't see this as unfair..... lots of others got a 6 month slap on the wrist and kept all their titles........
> 
> yes he cheated and bullied people, but did he cheat more than anyone else(can that be proven)?
> 
> a cheat is a cheat, yes he may have been the most successful cheat, but i see cheating as black or white. all cheats/dopers should be on the scrap heap with lance if that is what the deemed punishment for cheats/dopers is


You are missing the point. Those who received a 6 month ban(which was not even a ban given the timing) did so after sharing their testimony with USADA. Armstrong had the opportunity to cut a deal with USADA before he received his "death sentence", but chose to carry on lying and denying. He has still yet to speak to any anti drug agency or the UCI,and is fishing for a ban reducing deal now. 

LA ban wasn't just for using drugs and cheating but for conspiring to coerce others too. He was the mafia boss to the others street punk as it were. If you can't see the difference between Armstrong and Hincapie etc then you should read a few books. I suggest David Walsh, Dan Coyle and the USADA as a starting point. 

Yes he was treated differently, but for good and obvious reasons.


----------



## jifdave (13 Nov 2013)

beastie said:


> You are missing the point. Those who received a 6 month ban(which was not even a ban given the timing) did so after sharing their testimony with USADA. Armstrong had the opportunity to cut a deal with USADA before he received his "death sentence", but chose to carry on lying and denying. He has still yet to speak to any anti drug agency or the UCI,and is fishing for a ban reducing deal now.



Yes this may be true but im sure its much easier to tell the truth knowing you'll get bugger all done to you. Do you think the deal Lance could have cut would have been 6 months and keep your titles? They were all given nothing punishments to get the big fish in the boat.



beastie said:


> LA ban wasn't just for using drugs and cheating but for conspiring to coerce others too. He was the mafia boss to the others street punk as it were. If you can't see the difference between Armstrong and Hincapie etc then you should read a few books.



Using your mafia analogy, If they had robbed a bank together and Lance was the boss we would have got 10 years and lost all his ill gotten gains. His assistants Hincappie et al would have got 1 week in jail but in between important dates, so in after his kids birthday but out for christmas, oh and they can keep what they stole...


----------



## booze and cake (13 Nov 2013)

The thing is he is still acting as though he has good poker hand, there is no hint of him doing anything for the good of the sport, anything he does is all about the good of Lance and to hell with everything else. Those that talked were complete small fry compared to him, he won 7 straight TDF's for goodness sake and made a mockery of the level playing field he is still banging on about. I think his punishment is entirely justified, no other cyclist had his power and threw it around with such force. He was doing his best to taint and destroy USADA, they owe him nothing.

Its obviously eating him up inside that he is still cast adrift and banned from competition, but Mcquaid has gone and Hein has left so his poker hand is open and he has a busted flush, by and large no one is really interested in what he says anymore. He had his chance to co-operate and played a totally different strategy, it went badly wrong and now he wants to try another tack. Sorry Lance go away, not interested, he played hard ball, he lost. Suck it up and do us all a favour and continue to play golf in obscurity.


----------



## dragon72 (13 Nov 2013)

What's just awful is that there's still no real remorse from him. Just self pity. 
He says that he'll take a life sentence or a slap on the wrists, just as long as it's the same as the others. 
He's only interested in what he can get away with. As it always has been.


----------



## Hont (18 Nov 2013)

Amstrong dobs in Verbruggen...

[url]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-2508961/LANCE-ARMSTRONG-WORLD-EXCLUSIVE-Drugs-cheat-meets-accuser-Emma-OReilly.html[/URL]

He also confesses to doping to win the 1993 Worlds.

Nice of him to clarify all this now, isn't it.


----------



## The Couch (18 Nov 2013)

Hont said:


> Amstrong dobs in Verbruggen...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...E-Drugs-cheat-meets-accuser-Emma-OReilly.html
> 
> ...


It's a bit like the saying: "You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours"

You stab my back, I stab yours


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Nov 2013)

Hont said:


> Amstrong dobs in Verbruggen...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...E-Drugs-cheat-meets-accuser-Emma-OReilly.html
> 
> ...


He doesn't once look her in the eye even when he is talking about her - she's two feet away!!! Comes across with the sincerity of a man who has been told to confess his sins or receive a one way ticket to hell. Oh and every time he laughs about something, like he also did on Oprah, he should take it as a hint that no one else is laughing with him!


----------



## Ganymede (18 Nov 2013)

Emma O'Reilly says he never used the word "sorry" either.... and he refers to her as someone who "got caught up" in all this, as if her whistle-blowing his lies and bullying, then him slandering her and starting legal proceedings was something that just sort of happened. I was taught to analyse text and sub-text, but it doesn't take a professional to see that the language is totally unapologetic.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Nov 2013)

Ganymede said:


> Emma O'Reilly says he never used the word "sorry" either.... and he refers to her as someone who "got caught up" in all this, as if her whistle-blowing his lies and bullying, then him slandering her and starting legal proceedings was something that just sort of happened. I was taught to analyse text and sub-text, but it doesn't take a professional to see that the language is totally unapologetic.


His interviews remind me of a politicians. Lacking sincerity, honesty and no hint of remorse. His only regret is finding himself in this position to begin with.

How many times has he said "we wouldn't be here if i didn't come out of retirement". That's the only thing i believe he feels sorry for - sorry for himself.


----------



## PpPete (21 Nov 2013)

Wonder how much this cost him?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-reaches-settlement-with-insurance-company


----------

